# New Life For The Old Girl...



## AntonyR (Apr 16, 2007)

It was a rusted poop-box when I got it,
And now she looks like this:








She still needs a few finishing touches like painting the gills on the tank and pin striping the wheels, and adding the front light and probably a rear carrier, but I'm happy with my new ride.
There aren't too many 67 year olds around here that hasn't gotten a face lift yet, so it was her turn.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 16, 2007)

NICE!!!! JOB!!! do you still have the stencils for that cause I need it for mine?


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 16, 2007)

here's another for ya 220103382359


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 16, 2007)

militarymonark said:


> NICE!!!! JOB!!! do you still have the stencils for that cause I need it for mine?



I didn't use stencils- I did it all by hand. Crazy, 'eh?


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 16, 2007)

militarymonark said:


> here's another for ya 220103382359



I'll let someone else have that punishment.


----------

